# Finger Joints



## KenBee (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a question about routing finger joints on a router table with a jig made especially for finger joints.

I have seen pictures and plans for making a jig using a 1/2 inch wood square for placement of each cut and I was wondering about the feasibility of using a round hardwood dowel rod as a guide. 

Just a thought.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That would work, but would tend to wear out rather quickly, as there is not much bearing surface.

I would cut square stock for a spacing pin. :smile:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Once you have actually cut some finger joints, you will find that the space must exactly match the width of the fingers, while also being spaced from the blade/cutter the same amount. Being off a whisker will multiply by the number of fingers, it's cumulative. If the dowel exactly matches the bit, you could use one. If not, you will be in for a lesson.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made a fairly simple finger joint jig out of MDF scraps and a maple spacer. It works great. I built it to accomodate 1/4" finger joints. 
Check out this link. It may help you come up with some ideas.
Ken


----------

